# how do you bend wood???



## crookedcut (Feb 7, 2012)

ok all u boat builders how do u bend the wood without making relife cuts and without it breaking?????? :boat:


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

crookedcut said:


> ok all u boat builders how do u bend the wood without making relife cuts and without it breaking?????? :boat:


Arrrr matey, we be using the steam.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Kerfing is a useful but limited application method 

Steam bending is one way. 
Another is to slice thinly and glue up in the shape you want. 
( if it's for a boat, use Resourcinol) 
Another is to compress the wood along the grain so greatly that you shock the lignin bonds loose and the result is wet noodle wood that you can shape and let the bonds reform in a jig or frame and tie a knot with it i it is so noodely

Another is to saturate the wood with anhydrous ammonia. That loosens the lignin bonds too.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Steaming , Lamination,Forced Bend, Curfing

Steaming has been done forever there are great threads on this Forum. You can easily make your own.

Laminating is gluing together pieces you have Re Sawed together to a form you have built to the shape you want. I have a book that shows ratios and Formulas of how thick to Re Saw to for the width curve and species of wood

Force Bend 
Not Recommended but done in some instances. For instance a lot of pieces that make up building a Boat are forced bend however the thickness is not much.Some stringers though are beefy and take a lot of force a little at time to pull

Curfing
Slotting back to relieve tension

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

The B.O.R.G's. are full of bendy (banana) wood. :yes::laughing:


----------



## truckjohn (Oct 31, 2011)

What specifically are you wanting to make?

The keys are heat and moisture and perhaps a form....
Don't neglect the choice of wood, though... There's a reason that the "Usual Suspects" for bent wood are the ones they are....

Wood choice wise... Straight grain, unfigured, no knots, and as little runout as you can get will make your life easier.... Air dried wood also seems to bend much more easily in my experience than kiln dried.... and thinner is always easier than thicker - especially as your bends become tighter....

Species: Oaks, hickory, ash, maple, willow, poplar, cherry bend very easily... Soft woods (Spruce, pine, fir, etc) generally aren't as cooperative....

The last bit is the technique... You will feel the wood "Relax" when it is ready to bend as the heat and moisture does it's magic... It will snap if you try to force it...

Thanks


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

mackem said:


> The B.O.R.G's. are full of bendy (banana) wood. :yes::laughing:


But you can't find any two bent the same direction.......sorta like snowflakes.......no two alike.:no:


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Or you can do it the way they used to do it for Compass Beams for the wood ship building industry:
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/10/10/article-0-0E50683000000578-23_964x734.jpg

Those trees often referred to as an "unsolved mystery" are part of a forest adjacent to an old Poland Boat Building capital and were very carefully farmed to be compass beams for wooden ships


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

This picture ought to do the trick


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

I have done some bending and boat building... The stem on my ChrisCraft is white oak.. I started with the steam, found kiln dried not suitable for steaming and springback was un -measurable and inconsistant when I did not have a fracture.. i could not find air dried so i wound up using thin laminations 1/8" and epoxy.. messy but worked..


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> This picture ought to do the trick


Thanks just Ruined my Dinner Baaaahaaaa

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

She/he looks like the lion from wizard of oz.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

Chaincarver Steve said:


> This picture ought to do the trick



*HEY~!!!! The rules specifically state: no sexually suggestive images~!!! *

Orangutangs might find that too suggestive don't ya know.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

The last time I saw a mouth like that,It had a hook in it!:laughing:


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Itchy Brother said:


> The last time I saw a mouth like that,It had a hook in it!:laughing:


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Cliff said:


> Or you can do it the way they used to do it for Compass Beams for the wood ship building industry:
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/10/10/article-0-0E50683000000578-23_964x734.jpg
> 
> Those trees often referred to as an "unsolved mystery" are part of a forest adjacent to an old Poland Boat Building capital and were very carefully farmed to be compass beams for wooden ships


 Wow! Interesting picture Cliff, thanks for posting it. :yes::thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

OK 


How do I bend wood?

_*WITH MY BARE HANDS~!! grrrrr~!! 
*_


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Cliff said:


> OK
> 
> 
> How do I bend wood?
> ...


Doesn't everyone?


----------



## truckjohn (Oct 31, 2011)

Now... If you've only got 1 or 2 pieces you want to bend, and you don't want to put together all the $$$ for the equipment you will need to do it - or fool with sorting out finding exactly the right wood you need...

Check out these guys.

http://www.flutedbeams.com/

Thanks


----------



## StevencGray (Mar 15, 2012)

This is how we do it in Scotland


----------



## StevencGray (Mar 15, 2012)

*And this way too*






Cheers

Steven


----------

